# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Страховые взносы с апреля 2020 для субъектов МСП

## Аутсорсинг

Здравствуйте! А где можно скачать обновление для 1С7.7 проф с расчетом страховых взносов по тарифам для субъектов МСП, чтобы с превышения ЗП 12130 считались по тарифам 10% ПФ и 5% ОМС?

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! А где можно скачать обновление для 1С7.7 проф с расчетом страховых взносов по тарифам для субъектов МСП, чтобы с превышения ЗП 12130 считались по тарифам 10% ПФ и 5% ОМС?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....458#post589458

----------

Аутсорсинг (12.05.2020)

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Прошу прощения, не уточнила, что нужно для ОСН. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Fltr

> Прошу прощения, не уточнила, что нужно для ОСН. Заранее благодарна!


Там же пост 404



> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5. релиз 7.70.654 от 30.04.2020

----------

Аутсорсинг (12.05.2020)

----------


## EB125

Здравствуйте!
Никто не подскажет, а как в 7.7 поставить нулевой тариф для пострадавших отраслей? А 654-й в видах тарифов есть только СМП, пострадавших нет.
В изменениях версий 655 и 656 про это не упоминается.

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Здравствуйте! Я тоже не смогла найти где установить в 1С 7.7 нулевой тариф страховых взносов для пострадавших отраслей на УСН. Есть новая конфигурация? Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Я тоже не смогла найти где установить в 1С 7.7 нулевой тариф страховых взносов для пострадавших отраслей на УСН. Есть новая конфигурация? Подскажите, пожалуйста!


Как всегда для 7.7 появится в последних числах июня или в первых числах июля.

----------

Аутсорсинг (10.06.2020)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

в релизе 296 это реализовано: в константе "Основной тариф страховых взносов" установите необходимое значение, например, "Для субъектов малого или среднего предпринимательства", и не забудьте про дату с какой устанавливайте

----------


## Fltr

> в релизе 296 это реализовано: в константе "Основной тариф страховых взносов" установите необходимое значение, например, "Для субъектов малого или среднего предпринимательства", и не забудьте про дату с какой устанавливайте


Данный тариф устанавливает пониженные тарифы страховых взносов для всего малого и среднего бизнеса, а теперь речь идет о нулевом тарифе (Федеральный закон от 08.06.2020 № 172-ФЗ) для организаций и ИП малого и среднего бизнеса, занятых в отраслях наиболее пострадавшим от коронавирусной инфекции

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Добрый день! А где найти этот релиз 296?

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Всем привет! Не могу найти формы регламентированной отчетности за 2 квартал 2020 года. В полезных ссылках нет. Подскажите, где ещё поискать?

----------


## nickspb

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....458#post589458


Здравствуйте, уважаемый FLTR !
Хотя в программе 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7  и 1С:УСН 7.7 реализован учет страховых взносов для субъектов малого бизнеса, по которому они могут платить взносы 15 % с суммы заработной платы свыше 12130 руб, раздел 1.1 автоматически заполняется с ошибкой...
А именно, разделения базы по тарифам "01" и "20" не происходит.
Может, подскажете, что делать ?

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, уважаемый FLTR !
> Хотя в программе 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7  и 1С:УСН 7.7 реализован учет страховых взносов для субъектов малого бизнеса, по которому они могут платить взносы 15 % с суммы заработной платы свыше 12130 руб, раздел 1.1 автоматически заполняется с ошибкой...
> А именно, разделения базы по тарифам "01" и "20" не происходит.
> Может, подскажете, что делать ?


отчетность находится на этапе тестирования. Выпустим в ближайшее время.
https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic94485/?PAGEN_1=7

----------


## OlyaV

Здравствуйте, скачала новый комплект отчетности за 3 кв. от 15.10.2020г. для 1С 7.7 УСН. РСВ снова заполняет неправильно. Раздел 1 и 2 делит по тарифам 01 и 20. А в 3 разделе указывает только код МС. Есть ли решение данной проблемы?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, скачала новый комплект отчетности за 3 кв. от 15.10.2020г. для 1С 7.7 УСН. РСВ снова заполняет неправильно. Раздел 1 и 2 делит по тарифам 01 и 20. А в 3 разделе указывает только код МС. Есть ли решение данной проблемы?


В разделе 3 данные по кодам категории хранятся в разных группах строк. Для перехода к другой группе нужно нажать кнопку ">" как показано на скрине
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4zh5/2JgXefiZS

----------

OlyaV (18.10.2020)

----------


## OlyaV

> В разделе 3 данные по кодам категории хранятся в разных группах строк. Для перехода к другой группе нужно нажать кнопку ">" как показано на скрине
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4zh5/2JgXefiZS


Огромное спасибо вам! Все получилось!

----------


## Savelyeff

Доброго дня!
Народ подскажите почему в отчете РСВ заполняется только раздел с кодом тарифа "20"? А где 01 ?

----------


## Savelyeff

Доброго дня!
Народ подскажите почему в отчете РСВ заполняется только раздел с кодом тарифа "20"? А где 01 ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня!
> Народ подскажите почему в отчете РСВ заполняется только раздел с кодом тарифа "20"? А где 01 ?


Там должен быть второй дополнительный лист

----------


## Savelyeff

В том то и дело он не формируется..

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В том то и дело он не формируется..


Какой у вас релиз конфигурации и комплекта регламентированных отчетов?

----------


## Savelyeff

300 и 4 квартал 2020г.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 300 и 4 квартал 2020г.


Ошибки в отчетности https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic95354/

----------

